
Researchers find invasive, 'man-eating' crocodiles in Florida - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/22/11735586/nile-crocodiles-florida-predator-study
======
brudgers
Source press: [http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/21/african-
nile-...](http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/21/african-nile-
crocodiles-captured-florida)

